# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 46 gal bowfront



## poormanisme (Jun 7, 2003)

im still trying to decide on a carpet plant. Maybe riccia(im not sure if i want the added maintanence). Glosso(not sure if i have enough light to keep it growing low, 140 watts?). Baby tears(how hard is it to keep it growing horizontal?). anyway, heres the pics























http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/poormanisme/lst?.dir=/bowfront&.view=t

[This message was edited by poormanisme on Sun September 14 2003 at 06:46 PM.]


----------



## poormanisme (Jun 7, 2003)

im still trying to decide on a carpet plant. Maybe riccia(im not sure if i want the added maintanence). Glosso(not sure if i have enough light to keep it growing low, 140 watts?). Baby tears(how hard is it to keep it growing horizontal?). anyway, heres the pics























http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/poormanisme/lst?.dir=/bowfront&.view=t

[This message was edited by poormanisme on Sun September 14 2003 at 06:46 PM.]


----------



## Regturb (Sep 4, 2003)

I'm getting the red x


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

With H. micranthemoides it is easy enough to keep growing horizontal as long as you have enough light. Check out the topic on it in the plant gallery and see what luck others have had with it.

George

Tank specs in profile


----------

